# Motorbike ride  and meet???



## megga (May 7, 2014)

Just thinking, anyone fancy a motorbike ride and meet?? we could do Matlock bath, Skegness (bbq on the beach) have to be a weekend, you can be on the back or the one responsible for burning rubber, any thing on two wheels, scooter, street rocket, to a real big hairy Harley rider.
No dates at the mo, as will see how many, then will work out a route. 

If interested reply to this


----------



## jalapino (May 7, 2014)

megga said:


> Just thinking, anyone fancy a motorbike ride and meet?? we could do Matlock bath, Skegness (bbq on the beach) have to be a weekend, you can be on the back or the one responsible for burning rubber, any thing on two wheels, scooter, street rocket, to a real big hairy Harley rider.
> No dates at the mo, as will see how many, then will work out a route.
> 
> If interested reply to this



I would love a motorbike meet ....what a wonderful idea....thing is I live near Portsmouth!!! would take yonks to get there 

What motorbike do you own out of interest?


----------



## HOBIE (May 7, 2014)

sounds good to me but at other end of the country


----------



## jalapino (May 7, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> sounds good to me but at other end of the country



OOooo!!! hobie what wheels you got?


----------



## jalapino (May 7, 2014)

I have a beautiful GSXR Suzuki 750 Srad, last model the fuel injected one in super condition!!  and only 20 k on the clock!! not bad for a 14 year old bike and keeps up with most bikes on the road!!..but now I am a tad wiser I am to scared to boot it!!! 

And my second bike a Honda Deauville 650 v-twin for getting too and back from work...also in tip top condition!!...considering it is my work bike!!


----------



## megga (May 7, 2014)

Nice, i do like the 750, but i know i cant trust myself, i used to have a Blackbird, and found the more the throttle was pulled back, the bigger my smile and the bigger my chance of saying "good bye" to my licence lol


----------



## trophywench (May 7, 2014)

I desperately wanted a Deauville, either dark green or maroon - think they are gorgeous but bearing in mind we had to go loaded (tent camping hols in France) Pete wanted something with more grunt - so we had a 1200 Trophy instead (Sunset Red) - that's gorgeous too but there is a design flaw because the front indicators are dual purpose and also act as crash bungs, but they built em out of hard plastic ... a-hem  Never mind, we can tell you where to get Superglue near Montpellier and Pete now has a degree in jigsaws.

Then he saw it for sale at the right price.  A SuperBlackbird.  Black.  I like that better as there's more room on the pillion, though the Trophy can actually keep up with the flock of Blackbirds (through the twisties anyway) we used to ride with after we got her - and I can't recall now why we were even on Tallulah that time.  Ah - we had a flat a couple of days before - the rear tyre (plenty of tread) had been plugged when we bought it and he didn't tell us so we didn't know!  Finally gave up the Sunday before as we were going through Worcester after a day out 'playing' .... Lucky.  We didn't tend to hang round much .....

Anyway sadly Pete's knees and neck seem to be older than the rest of him, so I don't think we'll ever go far again now.  Grandson (17, 6ft 4", had a scoot at 16, bigger engine one for birthday) caresses them both lovingly when he comes here and says in his Gollum voice 'Hello my Precious!' - and jokes about 'My inheritance'  LOL


----------



## megga (May 8, 2014)

i used to have the ST1100, best bike i think i have ever had, round France and not an ache or pain, only problem is there old now, worse thing Honda ever did was stop production, Not a big fan of the new ST1300o of that bike. I now have the Yam fjr1300. comfortable, reliable but its not the ST


----------



## Mark T (May 8, 2014)

Such big bikes!

I've been tempted to activate my bike provision a few times, but the "boss" is not ken on the idea.

But I think it's interesting that the smallest bike mentioned here is a 650!  Most of my colleagues commute to work on 50's, 125's and maybe a 250 (there is a Goldwing in the bike park, but won't mention that).

Although one of my colleagues seems to collect, repair and restore bikes - most of him collection are from the 1930's and 1940's.  His normal everyday commuting bike is a single cylinder 350cc BSA.  The oldest one is WW1


----------



## jalapino (May 8, 2014)

I really want a Harley night rod!!! ((((dreams)))) 

The misses will not let me...to expensive doh!!!


----------



## megga (May 8, 2014)

Mark T said:


> Such big bikes!
> 
> I've been tempted to activate my bike provision a few times, but the "boss" is not ken on the idea.
> 
> ...



I wanted a 250 crosser to get to work on, but she who will be obeyed recons that 1 bike is enough, yes i know, i don't understand either.
I only have a 1300 as i wanted a bike for a bit of touring and it had to be shaft drive.
Nothing wrong with a 50cc or a 125, i still give them a nod when out riding

My 45 year old brother in law has a 125 Lambretta, its what ever floats your boat


----------



## HOBIE (May 8, 2014)

I am on my tippy toes on my Bike. 1200gs BMW. Love long trips & have been to Asia, Italy twice & Russian boarder, Spain, Ireland twice. One trip I did in the British isles was 2400 miles & inc Newcastle, JoGroats. Outer Hebs full Ireland & Wales. You wouldn't do it in a car


----------



## Janie_com (May 12, 2014)

I ride a 1200 gs as I'm 5.4 I put lower shocks and risers plus I have a touratech low gel seat on.... I love my bike done over 35 k 
Highlands are a favorite and Southern Ireland but I'm just as happy nippin the shops on it...
Did the bmw off road skills down in South Wales was brill but I spent most of my time pickin up my bike ...lol


----------



## HOBIE (May 12, 2014)

Hi Janie.  Gs are the bike for real people   This is my second one & is a nice ride out. I have not got any trips organised for this year as my mates are off to Mongolia on thiers & I didn't fancy "The Road of Bones".   I like adventure but wife say no .          Keep at it


----------



## yorksman (Aug 20, 2014)

Mark T said:


> Such big bikes!
> 
> But I think it's interesting that the smallest bike mentioned here is a 650!





I really fancy a Maximillian II


----------



## spiritfree (Dec 1, 2014)

My father loved old motobikes. My sister still has his black vincent velacet, sorry about spelling. It's like brand new. He also had a sumbeam with sidecar, this bike was a lightish green. He used to turn up to see us on a sunday, with his brother,my uncle in the sidecar, and they wore biggles goggles on. All the neighbourhood kids thought they were great. Thinking about the bikes brings back lovely memories for me.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 1, 2014)

That will be worth a lot of pennies ! Look after that  I have my dads Biggles glasses too.


----------



## Medusa (Dec 4, 2014)

ooh did somebody mention a bike meet??? lol i missed all the fun while i was offline eh


----------

